# Richard Owen Roberts



## Wayne (May 14, 2011)

I had never heard Roberts' preaching before coming across this video today.
Years ago he reprinted the famous _Morning Exercises at Cripplegate_ set (well worth finding!), and I knew of his interest in revival.

Comments? Are any here on the PB familiar with his preaching ministry?

[video=youtube;2zCrEl6B72Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zCrEl6B72Q[/video]


----------



## lynnie (May 14, 2011)

We have been on the mailing list for Herald of His Coming for at least 20 years, and often the lead article is by him- possibly his sermons, I am not sure. Good stuff. (HoHC is a small newspaper style mailing, monthly or so, devoted almost entirely to urging people to pray for revival, pray for the church, pray for the lost, pray for authorities, pray pray pray.)


----------



## LawrenceU (May 15, 2011)

He is one of my favourite preachers. I once heard him preach a powerful ten minute message on repentance and holiness. When he concluded I happened to glance at my watch and realised that he had been preaching for well over two hours.


----------

